# Watched Threads



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyone else not always getting alerts when there's a reply to a thread you're watching? I'm not always getting an alert on my icon up top when new replies to threads I'm watching come in. A lot of times I scroll down the home page and see new posts in threads I'm watching, but I didn't get an alert that there were new posts.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2022)

Thats funny, i just switched to not watch any thread automatically.  I got tired of getting an alert from a thread I just posted on and all of the comments below mine gave me alerts.


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I got tired of getting an alert from a thread I just posted on and all of the comments below mine gave me alerts.


Well, that's what it's supposed to do, but mine is kinda hit or miss whether I get the alert or not. If I take the time to post in a thread, I kinda like to follow it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

Mine seems to be working ok. Does it help to refresh your screen?

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Mine seems to be working ok. Does it help to refresh your screen?
> 
> Ryan


No. I normally have to refresh to get any alerts, but they all don't show when I do


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> No. I normally have to refresh to get any alerts, but they all don't show when I do


On computer or phone?

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

PC


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> On computer or phone?
> 
> Ryan


Hell, I'll be 57 this year. At my age I'm doing good to read the forum on this 27 inch monitor.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2022)

Sounds like your pc needs a tuneup...I would start with a 2 lb hammer! 

Maybe 

 pineywoods
  can help ya out. You now know all my computer repair secrets!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 9, 2022)

Doug mine seams fine , I only get alerts from treads I post in, like you said , but the alerts are only for actual post form other people or if my name is mentioned. Not from likes or so.

David


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

May be that I run on Linux, but it seems to me that I have the same issue on my barn PC which is running windows 10


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

This very minute, there are new posts in 3 threads I'm watching that I haven't gotten an alert for.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 9, 2022)

If i'm actually on the site and it takes may be 4-5 minutes before it comes through my email. so I see it before I get the alert.

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> If I take the time to post in a thread, I kinda like to follow it.



Same here Doug, mine's always worked pretty good. I don't get any emails, don't want them, but when I click on the forum site most everything is up to date. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Hell, I'll be 57 this year. At my age I'm doing good to read the forum on this 27 inch monitor.



57??? Hell, by the time you get to be my age you'll be thankful  just to be still alive! Enjoy every day, have a drink, it don't last forever. RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 9, 2022)

Ray, know what you mean, i'm on my way also be 64 this year.

David


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> . I don't get any emails, don't want them


Same here, I don't do the email notifications either.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 9, 2022)

sorry Doug , I thought you meant Email notifications, yes if i'm on one thread or page I don't get the numbers on my avatar until I move to a new post or page . It was always like that for me 

David


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I don't get the numbers on my avatar until I move to a new post or page


That's what I'm saying, but I don't always get the number on my avatar even after a refresh. I did get it for your reply. A lot of times I'll refresh, and see new replies in threads I'm watching, but no number in avatar showing new posts. It isn't really that big a deal since I can just scroll down the home page, I was just wondering if anyone else was seeing the same thing.


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2022)

If you comment on a thread, I guess you're watching it.  If you didn't comment, and want to watch the thread, at the top of the thread where it says post #1 make sure you select watch in the yellow box..


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

dr k said:


> If you comment on a thread, I guess you're watching it. If you didn't comment, and want to watch the thread, at the top of the thread where it says post #1 make sure you select watch in the yellow box..


I'm talking about threads I have commented in and are being watched by me


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'm talking about threads I have commented in and are being watched by me


When ever someone slightly changes the platform or ads and adds new SMF videos/ads like the latest video etc. additions it totally screws with accounts and preferences get automatically changed like me getting email notifications I turned off a year ago and was fine till the latest fiddling and now had to go on cyber errands to reset watched forums and watched threads for no emails that's an Easter egg hunt to find the different watched  preferences and set back that were automatically changed.  Sometimes I feel like saying, settle down Bevis and quit touching stuff.


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

dr k said:


> Sometimes I feel saying settle down Bevis and quit touching stuff.


LMAO


----------



## normanaj (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> May be that I run on Linux, but it seems to me that I have the same issue on my barn PC which is running windows 10



I run Linux and have no issues.


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

normanaj said:


> I run Linux and have no issues.


Always cool to see fellow Linux users. Pretty sure I have the same issue on my comp in the barn, which I run windows 10. I have dual boot setups on all of my comps, but the one in the barn doesn't like the version of Mint I have on it. Rather than piddle around with it, I just use windows.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Always cool to see fellow Linux users. Pretty sure I have the same issue on my comp in the barn, which I run windows 10. I have dual boot setups on all of my comps, but the one in the barn doesn't like the version of Mint I have on it. Rather than piddle around with it, I just use windows.


 
I'm currently running Ubuntu Mate 20.04. I also have a separate pc running W10. Stopped dual booting when W7 came out.

I've experimented with a lot of Linux distros but I've always come back Deb based distros.


----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

normanaj said:


> I've experimented with a lot of Linux distros but I've always come back Deb based distros.


I started with Ubuntu years ago and used it up until they went to that funky unity UI. Switched to Mint Cinnamon after that. Right now I'm running Mint Cinnamon on everything, but I've also played around with Arch, and a few Arch based variants.


----------

